

ITU Believes Secret Media Strategy Key To Avoiding SOPA/ACTA Fate - mtgx
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20121201/01525121195/doubling-down-secrecy-itu-believes-secret-media-strategy-key-to-avoiding-sopaacta-fate.shtml

======
bediger4000
SOPA/ACTA/PIPA etc are _wildly_ unpopular. The January 18th 2012 "web
blackout" was supposedly one of the biggest anti-legislation turnouts in the
USA, where we typically don't have street rallies against legislation.
Europeans did rally in the streets against ACTA.

So why does the ITU think it can do a hidden backroom deal? Why does the US
Trade Representative think he can slip the Trans-Pacific Partnership past
people? These treaties and legislation have fairly good "against" arguments.
Why do these bureaucrats think that it's a good thing to impose this kind of
regime? Laws do not persuade just because they threaten, as the Roman Seneca
once wrote.

